# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  TSA Doesnt Care That Its Luggage Locks Have Been Hacked

## timosman

https://theintercept.com/2015/09/17/...-locks-hacked/






> In a spectacular failure of a back door designed to give law enforcement exclusive access to private places, hackers have made the master keys for Transportation Security Administration-recognized luggage locks available to anyone with a 3D printer.
> 
> The TSA-recognized luggage locks were a much-vaunted solution to a post-9/11 conundrum: how to let people lock their luggage, on the one hand, but let the TSA inspect it without resorting to bolt cutters, on the other.
> 
> When the locks were first introduced in 2003, TSA official Ken Lauterstein described them as part of the agencys efforts to develop practical solutions that contribute toward our goal of providing world-class security and world-class customer service.
> 
> Now that theyve been hacked, however, TSA says it doesnt really care one way or another.
> 
> The reported ability to create keys for TSA-approved suitcase locks from a digital image does not create a threat to aviation security, wrote TSA spokesperson Mike England in an email to The Intercept.
> ...

----------

